# Date this Paper Label Pepsi?



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jan 4, 2021)

Picked this almost full Pepsi up at an estate sale recently. I know that "N" in a square is Obear-Nester Glass Co. but can anyone give me a date? couldn't find anything at the usual bottlemarks sites.


----------



## logan.the.collector (Jan 4, 2021)

Looks 1930s to me, possibly early 30s. Very cool


----------



## yacorie (Jan 4, 2021)

Not sure but love the full bottle and clean labels.  I too would have grabbed it if I saw it.


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 4, 2021)

I'm thinking early 1940's although I know nothin about that glass co.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jan 5, 2021)

iggyworf said:


> I'm thinking early 1940's although I know nothin about that glass co.


 Yeah that's what I'm thinking, it does have the 40-ish label. Where's Soda Bob when we need him, lol?


----------



## Burkenhill (Apr 2, 2021)

There are a couple of things to note on this bottle.  The bottle is not the standardized wave bottle that was patented by Pepsi-Cola in 1940 so we can know that the bottle predates that.  The labels, are the patriot Red white and blue colours which Pepsi adopted around the time the United States entered WWll so we can deduce that* IF *they are original labels on this bottle it would mean that the bottler continued using the non-standardized bottles which I'm sure some bottlers did till they got the new bottles in stock.  The red and yellow crown was used on Pepsi bottles in the 1930's up till the transition to the patriotic colour change and we all know the US didn't enter the war till the Pearl Harbor bombing in December, 1941.  So, the crown and the labels don't match.  Here's hoping the seller didn't suggest to you that the contents in the bottle are original.  No self respecting bottler would put a red and yellow 1930's crown on a bottle with red white and blue 1940's labels.  The bottle is from the 1930's, the cap is from the mid 1930's to as late as 1941 and the labels are from post 1941.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Apr 2, 2021)

Burkenhill said:


> There are a couple of things to note on this bottle.  The bottle is not the standardized wave bottle that was patented by Pepsi-Cola in 1940 so we can know that the bottle predates that.  The labels, are the patriot Red white and blue colours which Pepsi adopted around the time the United States entered WWll so we can deduce that* IF *they are original labels on this bottle it would mean that the bottler continued using the non-standardized bottles which I'm sure some bottlers did till they got the new bottles in stock.  The red and yellow crown was used on Pepsi bottles in the 1930's up till the transition to the patriotic colour change and we all know the US didn't enter the war till the Pearl Harbor bombing in December, 1941.  So, the crown and the labels don't match.  Here's hoping the seller didn't suggest to you that the contents in the bottle are original.  No self respecting bottler would put a red and yellow 1930's crown on a bottle with red white and blue 1940's labels.  The bottle is from the 1930's, the cap is from the mid 1930's to as late as 1941 and the labels are from post 1941.


A Frankenpepsi bottle


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 2, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> A Frankenpepsi bottle


I have full American soda bottles with Canadian caps! Don't feel bad. Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Apr 3, 2021)

I bought a deco bottle once with an obvious wrong cap on it. I was suspicious. I opened the package when my wife and my neighbor were watching. I got the bottle out of the packing material. I said well, here is the big moment, as i pried the bottle top off the bottle. Sure enough! There was a big chip off the lip.

Another example of seller's greed.

I plan to never buy a bottle that has some bogus cap on it, or even the proper cap.


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Apr 7, 2021)

bottle-o-pop said:


> This Thread Was Not Written By Grace Abounds .Grace Abounds -
> I bought a deco bottle once with an obvious wrong cap on it. I was suspicious. I opened the package when my wife and my neighbor were watching. I got the bottle out of the packing material. I said well, here is the big moment, as i pried the bottle top off the bottle. Sure enough! There was a big chip off the lip.
> 
> Another example of seller's greed.
> ...


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Apr 7, 2021)

GRACE ABOUND said:


> Hello Glasshopper55 .I Save All Kinds Of Bottles .Here Are The Pepsi Bottles I Have Saved. My Oldest Is Not Included.
> [/QUO grace abounds . They All Will Be For Sale Soon . When i Get Some Prices


----------



## Crushy (Apr 11, 2021)

I have a similar paper label from the Calgary Brewing and Malting Company in Calgary, Alberta.   Years ago I was told that they only had the license to bottle Pepsi for one year in early 1930s.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Apr 11, 2021)

bottle-o-pop said:


> I bought a deco bottle once with an obvious wrong cap on it. I was suspicious. I opened the package when my wife and my neighbor were watching. I got the bottle out of the packing material. I said well, here is the big moment, as i pried the bottle top off the bottle. Sure enough! There was a big chip off the lip.
> 
> Another example of seller's greed.
> 
> I plan to never buy a bottle that has some bogus cap on it, or even the proper cap.


If it’s rusty and would crumble to pieces if you took it off, then you would know it’s definitely original. You shouldn’t shy away from buying it then.


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 15, 2021)

Crushy said:


> I have a similar paper label from the Calgary Brewing and Malting Company in Calgary, Alberta.   Years ago I was told that they only had the license to bottle Pepsi for one year in early 1930s.


Here is what I know about Pepsi in Canada from my post...and a bit more about it in Vancouver. That label you show dates from the 1940's
Rare Vancouver BC Pepsi | Antique Bottles, Glass, Jars Online Community (antique-bottles.net)


----------



## Crushy (Apr 15, 2021)

Canadacan said:


> Here is what I know about Pepsi in Canada from my post...and a bit more about it in Vancouver. That label you show dates from the 1940's
> Rare Vancouver BC Pepsi | Antique Bottles, Glass, Jars Online Community (antique-bottles.net)


Thanks for the clarification on the date and the additional information


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 15, 2021)

Crushy said:


> Thanks for the clarification on the date and the additional information


Your Welcome!...I tried to research newsprint adds for Pepsi with Calgary as the bottler but can't find anything.


----------



## Crushy (Apr 17, 2021)

Canadacan said:


> Your Welcome!...I tried to research newsprint adds for Pepsi with Calgary as the bottler but can't find anything.


Did a query this morning and came up with this ad from May 17, 1938 Edmonton Journal.   Sorry for the low res image  - don't have an active subscription to Newspapers.com at present.   Does help add to the timeline about when Pepsi began bottling in the west as well as some indication of the relationship between them and the Calgary Brewing and Malting Company.


----------

